# Charlotte NC meet up



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

FrogDaddy will be hosting a meet up at our new facility in the Charlotte area.

The meet will be held Saturday April 18th from 11am until everyone leaves. Food and drinks will be provided. Feel free to bring a few items to sell or trade. Please or email me at [email protected] to RSVP. Who is interested?

1420 Costner School Road
Bessemer City, NC 28016


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

Do you have a date for your next one after that? I actually would have liked to go this time, but turns out I'm getting married that day. She probably wouldn't be too happy if I skipped...


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, I would not suggest that. We will have the Grand opening of the store on May 16th. The next meeting probably won't be until July.

Bill


----------

